# First concussion...



## FL_Boarder

I'm pretty sure that I've been past the unsafe number of concussions lol. I'm honestly not sure if I could count them on my hands and I have all my fingers. I have a serious case of ADHD and I can't remember anything unless I am seriously interested and it benefits me. I think I made myself stupid from my head injuries. My first concussion was at 5 years old, banked my dome right off the concrete in the driveway. My brother is still grossed out at the sound it made, he said it was like smashing a watermelon. Then I had staples in my head when I cracked my head open jumping off a rocking chair and smacking my head off the edge of a countertop at 6 years old, had a concussion then too. I remember that to an extent because my parents refused to take me to the hospital saying I'm just over reacting. Like 10 minutes later I guess I said my head really hurts and feels all wet, when they told me to just go lay down blood soaked my pillow. I can't remember going to ER but I do remember they gave me a grape popsicle after lmfao. Then we have my hockey injuries, snowboarding injuries, ATV injuries... I've been getting hurt for as long as I can remember lol.


----------



## david_z

If nobody has told you this yet, it is time for you to buy a new helmet. The one you have is essentially useless.


----------



## Krug

david_z said:


> If nobody has told you this yet, it is time for you to buy a new helmet. The one you have is essentially useless.


David, 

You make a good point and I have been wondering about this myself. I have a Gyro G10 and I got a pretty good concussion wearing it, however when I look at the foam, it is all intact and not cracked..at least not that I can see. Does that mean it is still okay, is isn;t it junk now?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## david_z

AFAIK there is not a single snow helmet on the market which is rated for multiple impacts. Just because you cannot see the damage does not mean that the helmet's integrity hasn't been compromised. Rule of thumb is to replace the helmet after any significant impact.

Although there's no standard for what constitutes "significant", I'd say that any time you knock yourself out, any time you get a concussion, see stars, etc., certainly qualifies as significant.


----------



## NWBoarder

The experts all say that you should replace the helemet after any significant impact, no matter what kind of damage you can or can not see. I guess it's technically up to you, but I would rather error on the side of caution. You only get one brain.


----------



## skycdo

Even if you are wearing a helmet you can still get injured. Helmets aren't made of physics defying materials to where they will completely absorb the sudden shock to your cranium. 

It sucks you got hurt so early in the season but at least you are ok. I saw a kid smash his head on a rail, get up, then completely collapse. He wasn't wearing a helmet... Just gotta be careful.


----------



## FL_Boarder

The foam on helmets actually dents in on the part you can't see leaving a gap between the foam and polycarbonate or w/e the hard shell is made out of. Companies will usually X-RAY the helmet for you to determine the status of it. I'm bad at the helmet replacing part, they say how much do you think your head is worth?


----------



## Chef Jer

Did pretty much the same thing you did my first day out this season less the concussion. New board + +new bindings + ice + me being over confident = caught edge and hit back of head:dunno: Loosened the two polycarb pieces of my smith variant. First thing I did is buy a new helmet. Id rather spend a few $ than increase my risk of a head injury :dunno:


----------



## stealthyc

Some helmet companies have "crash replacement programs." When I slammed my head on the ice last year, cracking my helmet in half, I sent it back to bern with a $35 check and they sent me a new one. You should check into it. East coast ice is so much fun, you'll definitely need to replace it.


----------



## roboelmo

You should go pick up a bern hard hat. I had quite a few falls this season trying new tricks in crapy conditions (super icey). And so far I haven't had a concussion this season (been out 25 times this season).

Personally I like the hard hat because even when you catch a edge (for a stupid reason, like being lazy with your turns), a small crash won't requrie you to buy a new helmet. 

Ive had a about three hard impacts this season, in which the back of my helmet hit pretty hard snow, and my hard hat is still good.


----------



## Redmond513

david_z said:


> If nobody has told you this yet, it is time for you to buy a new helmet. The one you have is essentially useless.



David, 

According to my friends that were with me, the medical staff at the hill checked the helmet and said that it was still good. Do you still recommend going out and getting a new helmet?


----------



## Redmond513

Nevermind, I am going to take everyones opinion and just buy a new helmet. 

I do have an additional question. When I got home on Monday, I went to my doctor as recommended and they sent me for a CT scan. They couldn't believe that the medical staff at the hill didn't send me for one. After you get a concussion, is the medical staff supposed to recommend you go to the hospital for scan right away?


----------



## Redmond513

Chef Jer said:


> Did pretty much the same thing you did my first day out this season less the concussion. New board + +new bindings + ice + me being over confident = caught edge and hit back of head:dunno: Loosened the two polycarb pieces of my smith variant. First thing I did is buy a new helmet. Id rather spend a few $ than increase my risk of a head injury :dunno:


Yeah, it sucks. I have all new equipment as well.


----------

